# How Big is your.... SALT BILL!!



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

Title pretty much explains it. I've been on this forum for quite a while, but never register. Finally, I caved in and made one. After seeing all the threads about no salt and such a nasty winter with many little snows, I am curious to see what this winter's salt bill is up to! For some of you larger guys, I bet it is staggering!!!


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Smaller than my customers!


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

We've put down about 36 tons so far this season.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

OldSchoolPSD;1737116 said:


> We've put down about 36 tons so far this season.


Jesus h christ


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

areoseek;1737136 said:


> Jesus h christ


We're pushing 3k. Biggest season was 6k. Still small potatoes though.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

White Gardens;1737143 said:


> We're pushing 3k. Biggest season was 6k. Still small potatoes though.


I'm almost up to $1000. I'm just residential though.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

areoseek;1737154 said:


> I'm almost up to $1000. I'm just residential though.


We're getting bulk, close to 36 tons half the price or better than bagged salt. But with the salt shortage, prices went up another 20 a ton.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm over 70 tons and consider myself small potatoes. All slicer too so do the math lol.

Only 3 of my trucks have spreaders, and they're SRW pickups with v boxes.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm on my 5th skid and I'm a very small operation.I have 3 lots and a few residentials.ones a big retail lot that needs way more salt then they allow me to apply


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Last summer I paid $110 per ton for 30 ton truck to me I say I have used 15 ton + I have pretreated grit I have 20 ton of the left out of 40 ton
I order more salt since I took on a 5 acre lot and later I get a call they said they cancel my order. 
So I been buying up bags salt to use in a tail gate spreader/walks spreader and keep the bulk for my V box
Bags costing me $4.80 per bag ship to me I bought 5 pallets, So far still making a profit


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

We have had 6 ten wheelers I believe... maybe more. Thats just the times I was there.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I've spent $5900 so far this season.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We're well over 1000 ton now which really isn't a good thing since most of our jobs include salt. The last 2 winters have been extremely light so I knew it was going to avg out. Just hoping things settle down for February and March.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1600 tons, I think


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

As of Jan 15th we were about 1500 tonnes, it is what it is, I just keep reminding myself that all the guys out there slacking off and cutting back on salt will be fighting hard this summer to keep those contracts. Our best clients have always come after heavy snow years.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Went through last years leftover, about 10 tons. Got two 22 ton loads up to now, probably 12 tons on hand.44 x 68 =3000$ .I wish I could just salt ,easy money especially when many in my area are paying 125 yard retail! I could probably salt for others cheaper than what it costs them for salt ,fuel , sander etc. Push a button,turn a few knobs, tunes playing,cup of joe, oh for the good life!payup


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

300 ton here.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

$165.80. 800 pounds or so. Only residential


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

SnowFakers;1737394 said:


> $165.80. 800 pounds or so. Only residential


Lucky haha


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Fannin76;1737397 said:


> Lucky haha


Not really, just means im not making any money off salt!


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

SnowFakers;1737411 said:


> Not really, just means im not making any money off salt!


True but you're not spending money on it lol


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;1737274 said:


> 1600 tons, I think


No wonder youre salt dogg electric hates you. That's a lot of tonnes


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

225 Tons.. have 100 ton left hoping to make it last.. 36 pallets of sidewalk salt.. $25,000.....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm at 110tonnes , I'm on my 4th load but 2 were from A Man so they might have already been counted here...LOL


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

6th skid almost gone. I include salt in my seasonal price, so I feel like I'm losing money this year, and have to convince myself that I'm actually not. The one site next year will not be all inclusive. That's eating salt up because of ground water and drainage problems. I've done it for a few years but we've never had so much rain followed by below zero cold...it's a whole different ball game. But we're in February now, it'll slow down a bit, and the sun does a lot more this time of year.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

JTVLandscaping;1737731 said:


> But we're in February now,


Uhmmmmm. Still January....

But your right to some degree, sun angle is higher, and hopefully (for us) we'll break out of this arctic pattern and constant clipper parade that keeps coming through.

I'm all about snow, but these "nuisance events" are killing me...

......


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

8 ton so far, and probably will use another 4. Can't imagine some of the numbers being posted. I only hope someday I can get that much business.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Im a little over 100 tons of bulk and sidewalk salt im over 8 pallets.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Including calcium for walks.... About 16,000 buckeroos


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Maclawnco;1737601 said:


> No wonder youre salt dogg electric hates you. That's a lot of tonnes


Thats funny Mac.....


----------



## Ajreeves (Jan 14, 2014)

Prob about 30 ton put out so far. Approx $2500-3k


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I only use 1-2 yards a storm. 

But , my good friend goes through 120-150 tons per storm. They have 120-130 commercial lots. I forget. Big operation though.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I haven't totalled it up yet. Month of December alone was $8500 in fuel and salt, guessing $2500 in fuel, rest is salt... 

Customers aint gonna like the bills!


----------



## OsU1997 (Jan 1, 2012)

We have used about 175 tons this season. That puts us at about $26,000 for this year with our new order of an additional 100 tons.We were told today by my yearlong supplier, "best of luck, but all private contractors have been cut off until all of the municipalities and ODOT have been restocked." We've had a 100 ton order in for a week at a moderate markup and were told that. We did secure the salt from another provider, but I had to buy their entire stock and freight it in myself. I hope everyone has their stock for the rest of the season. The supply is getting real tight. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

Just over 20 ton so far. I'm a very small outfit, 2 trucks. We took on 4 new lots two days before the first snow of the season. All that was put down with one Western 1000 tailgate spreader! the good news is that my upper body has bulked up! Really liking the idea of a v-box spreader right now.


----------



## Frankland (Jul 12, 2010)

Around $145,000 so far, but we retail also


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

I think around 15 ton so far maybe more. I haven't gone through my receipts for january. I'm a one man band and really glad I upgraded to a v box this season.


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

We've done about 20 ton and 2 skids of calcium chloride. More than we were expecting but not unreal. We haven't had a normal winter in awhile so we were ready. We're paying $66/ton plus fuel and $6/bag on the calcium.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

SPSkyo8530;1739743 said:


> We've done about 20 ton and 2 skids of calcium chloride. More than we were expecting but not unreal. We haven't had a normal winter in awhile so we were ready. We're paying $66/ton plus fuel and $6/bag on the calcium.


What size are those calcium bags?? For a 50 pounder here it is about $20/bag, if there happens to be a sale they drop to around $16...

Landscapers Choice ice melter is $15/bag (50lbs)
Windsor Professional ice melt $13/bag (50lbs)

We are paying almost double on the bulk too. 

Yes, I'm jealous...


----------



## Plow Pirate (Jan 29, 2014)

I work at a provincial plow shed that maintains 2300 km's of paved road. in the last 60 days we've put out roughly 6200 metric tons at an average application rate of 90kg/km. thats a conservative number based on 1 salt run a day, during a storm it may be as many as 3 runs/24hrs at a higher application rate (125kg/km). Its not unusual to see 2 year old pickups in need of rocker panels lol


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I just had trucks 11 and 12 drop off salt. So that puts me in the 300 ton range for the season.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

70 ton so far with another 22 coming at the end of the week, plus we've used 16 cy's salt sand.


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

50lb bags. They are calcium chloride blend It's blue and works to -15. So far I'm super pleased with how it works. Cannon salt is my supplier in OH here. I'm sure prices are going up after this week.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Yesterday I got 22 tons of salt Delivered that had been screened and was being held for bagging, but now being used to fill bulk orders. Driver said it is slim pickings at the mine.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Just put down another 16 ton last night and this morning. Brings the total up to 52.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

im at 30 tons bulk salt $80 per ton

40 ton sand/salt $35 ton

between 75 and 85 tons of regular sand/pea gravel mix $28 ton


cold temps and rain and clippers are killing us

mostly all out of 1 vbox only used my other one hand full of times


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just purchased 2500 ton aweek ago


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

My wife feels left out,so she's reporting in. Even with my high blood pressure she's up to 1/4 lb so far this cooking season.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I use only bagged. And we are on 64 ton so far.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

maelawncare;1741035 said:


> I use only bagged. And we are on 64 ton so far.


Wow,thats about 2600 bags! Your crew must be great shape wesport :salute:


----------



## gsphunter (Jan 18, 2011)

We have spread about 55 tons and have a little under 20 in our bin which will be toast after about one or two more events depending on temps. 

Beginning of the season we were paying about $85/ton delivered and loading on the go at a few place it was $90-$100 at retail. Now we are looking at having to spend over $100 for delivered wholesale and $140 retail.


----------



## Kristy3868 (Sep 27, 2013)

2,250 ton of bulk to date, and 13 Trailer loads of bagged material!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

leigh;1741052 said:


> Wow,thats about 2600 bags! Your crew must be great shape wesport :salute:


Sure does help keep us in shape during the winter.  2 people loading per salt spreader works pretty good though.


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

Over 20 tons already


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

AUDRAIN PLOWER;1742445 said:


> Over 20 tons already


Im jealous of you guys, none of the places around want anything here, scrape up hardpack once a month, thats it. Bought a sander for nothin lol. Yes this is commercial.


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

I only did about 8 cubic yards so far this season I use about a yard per storm depending on conditions if it colder mabey a lil more .. what do u guys mark up the salk to per app

I pay 120 per yard and averagage about 600% profit


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Pretty close to 100 tons but going to be limited as to how much more we can get the rest of the season. We only salt 7 smaller parking lots the biggest lot may be able to hold about 200 cars lol. The supplier we buy it from goes through about 50-75 tons a night!


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

We are hovering at 160 tons which is a new record. Not just because of the winter but because we are covering more ground. $59/ton delivered. Have used 3 pallets of bagged melter.


----------



## Emans_scapes (Dec 25, 2013)

We started the season with 2100 tons. Down to 300 ton. The shortage is hitting us now. We have 30 pallets of bagged material in stock. We will probably start doing a lot more brining.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Small time here.. apprx. $9k to date, all bagged.

Which is about 41 ton. lots of bag slinging! My guys love me NOT!


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Just got another 60 tons of bulk delivered and 8 more pallets for walkways.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

510 ton so far billed out! Maybe 70 in the bin and I don't owe a dime! LOL! I paid as I went...... which mean there is nothing in my wallet until................................payupThumbs Up


----------



## Fr0z3N (Nov 16, 2013)

we're well over $50,000.

this year has been brutal


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mike S;1743797 said:


> 510 ton so far billed out! Maybe 70 in the bin and I don't owe a dime! LOL! I paid as I went...... which mean there is nothing in my wallet until................................payupThumbs Up


Holy Shi* thats a lot.... paid for.. Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

How many tons in a cubic yard of bulk salt 
material


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

hatchmastr;1745195 said:


> How many tons in a cubic yard of bulk salt
> material


I want to say that it's almost a ton per cubic yard.

Here, found this for ya....
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=8879

I say roughly a ton per cubic yard is accurate for us. Most of our salt we purchase is 75%-80% fine material and the the rest a courser rock.

.......


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm up around 180 tons of bulk, 4 pallets of bagged salt and 10 pallets of calcium. Still have 50 tons in the bin, 5 pallets of bagged salt and another 5 of calcium. All together it's up over $30 grand between what's been used and what I have in stock


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just got a record load.My friend who usually delivers for me cracked a head on his freightliner $$$$. His friend has an alum body and can carry 25 tons ,so he loaded up!I'm up to 85 tons,twice my usual amount.Glad we don't have severe shortage like some of you do,must be nerve racking!


----------



## birchwood (Feb 13, 2009)

85 tons of bulk, 25 pallets of rock salt, and 6 pallets of sidewalk salt. The last 12 pallets of rock salt have been 80lb bags talk about a work out.


----------



## coolgeo (Dec 10, 2009)

used 100 tons cant get anymore around here


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm small by all rights. I've used about 3 ton and will most likely use another 2 ton.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, as of last Friday, my salt bill will be going down unless someone decides to use some common sense and let the contractors start taking deliveries again.


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1753001 said:


> Well, as of last Friday, my salt bill will be going down unless someone decides to use some common sense and let the contractors start taking deliveries again.


This are getting bad almost everywhere in regards to finding salt, I just managed to find 10 pallets of bagged and I jumped on it. I'd rather bulk, but at this point, I'll take what I can get


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

About 70 tons of straight salt at 68.95 a ton about 8 tons of straight salt at 130 a yard and about 12 tons of magic at 115 a ton. Ordering another tri axle usually get about 22.5-25 ton loads. All paid for so far now I just have to get someone to pay me for it !


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

BillyRgn;1753783 said:


> About 70 tons of straight salt at 68.95 a ton about 8 tons of straight salt at 130 a yard and about 12 tons of magic at 115 a ton. Ordering another tri axle usually get about 22.5-25 ton loads. All paid for so far now I just have to get someone to pay me for it !


I keep seeing people say that their salt is paid for......do people order salt without paying for it?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

JimMarshall;1753849 said:


> I keep seeing people say that their salt is paid for......do people order salt without paying for it?


I think they mean they payed the bill for salt but haven't yet received payment from clients for the salt they spread on lot's and salt stored for future use. I put mine on a credit card so the load I got last week is still in limbo!


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

as of right now we have used 91 ton of rock salt,12 pallets of pro-slicer, 3 pallets of eco salt, 2800 gallons of brine and about 3.5 tons of sand. have around 12 ton of salt left right now, 3 pallets of pro-slicer, and 2 pallets of eco.
bulk salt has almost doubled in price since December here


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I just heard we got shut off last night, we have a barn full were mixing with sand, that's gonna reek havoc on their storm drains!!


----------



## precisioncare (Jan 25, 2014)

92 tons of bulk to date, and don't owe a penny on it!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

NorthernSvc's;1737096 said:


> Smaller than my customers!


Well said!


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

hyfire39;1754547 said:


> as of right now we have used 91 ton of rock salt,12 pallets of pro-slicer, 3 pallets of eco salt, 2800 gallons of brine and about 3.5 tons of sand. have around 12 ton of salt left right now, 3 pallets of pro-slicer, and 2 pallets of eco.
> bulk salt has almost doubled in price since December here


Can I ask why pro slicer?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

OldSchoolPSD;1737116 said:


> We've put down about 36 tons so far this season.


36 tons? damn thats not even two truck loads... i guess this will elaborate for us who are the big players huh? Honestly i don't know, i lost track for the first of every in any seasons.. usually i can say 200 tons, 300 tons, 350 tons etc.. but we're so far past that all i know is we already hit our credit limit i never knew what it was so have to pay invoices on the fly in full ever time we order salt.. oh wait no salt orders till march at least.. dont have to worry about that i guess when they have no salt.

Kills me our crappy township still gets salt deliveries paying $53 a ton, and we pay $79-83 and they CANT sell to us. ok.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

1350 tons and counting.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Ramairfreak98ss;1769195 said:


> no salt orders till march at least.. dont have to worry about that i guess when they have no salt.
> 
> Kills me our crappy township still gets salt deliveries paying $53 a ton, and we pay $79-83 and they CANT sell to us. ok.


That's ok, our crappy township just put a half-page article in the newspaper bragging about how much salt they have, telling everyone (including our customers) that there is no shortage here! Someone needs a serious *****-slap for that move, we've had restricted purchasing since mid-January where only medium and larger contractors could buy (I squeeked in under medium, some of the larger ones were cut because they weren't paying) and was told last storm that 'this load will be it, even at the inflated price'.

Good thing my commercial property managers don't live around here to read that BS in the paper... I'd have some 'splainin to do! :angry:


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

We have spent over $200k on salt, deicer, calcium etc. Probably around 2500 tons and multiple truck loads of deicer. Big year in Ohio like every where!


----------



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

Were up over 500ton of straight salt and 650ton of treated salt. Anyone know were to purchase bulk salt in MA now???


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Someone said on another post that Chelsea was off loading salt but I have no idea if that means there selling to contractors or not, New Haven, Ct does not have much left and won't sell bulk to anyone not on the states contract and even then I don't think they get what they ask for. The most you can get it 2 tons down at the whesale yard every few days and that's only if you buy there regularly forget about it if you have never been there. It seems all the ports keep telling people maybe march but I don't even see orders getting filled then unless a lot of ships show up


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

JimMarshall;1756358 said:


> Can I ask why pro slicer?


what do you mean


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

so far 9 tons since Dec.10 2013 Just bought another ton of sand/salt mix this morning. New kid working the loader was real sketchy looking....but he hooked me up.


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

G.McNeill&Son;1770147 said:


> Were up over 500ton of straight salt and 650ton of treated salt. Anyone know were to purchase bulk salt in MA now???


Nothing in the Berkshires...had to go to CT this morning and wait in line..Good thing I knew the lot owner.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

RSE;1770398 said:


> Nothing in the Berkshires...had to go to CT this morning and wait in line..Good thing I knew the lot owner.


Where did you get salt in ct ?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

BillyRgn;1770333 said:


> Someone said on another post that Chelsea was off loading salt but I have no idea if that means there selling to contractors or not, New Haven, Ct does not have much left and won't sell bulk to anyone not on the states contract and even then I don't think they get what they ask for. The most you can get it 2 tons down at the whesale yard every few days and that's only if you buy there regularly forget about it if you have never been there. It seems all the ports keep telling people maybe march but I don't even see orders getting filled then unless a lot of ships show up


Called gateway in new haven ct, only thing to add is that they are selling sand/salt mix. The next shipload of salt is "slightly" delayed.


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

BillyRgn;1770400 said:


> Where did you get salt in ct ?


The most I can say is in NWCT...seems they are down to their last of the last too.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

hyfire39;1770387 said:


> what do you mean


Is there a reason that you are using Pro Slicer over another product? We tried a pallet of it this year to hold us over until our normal delivery came, and my guys HATED it.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

We have used between 250-300 tons of salt so far, with about 30 tons still in stock. So far we have still been able to get loads of salt out of the mine whenever we order but we pay by credit card immediately for each load. I have heard that anybody that has a credit account at the mine is cutoff the minute there account is more than 30 days overdue. Luckily the mine didn't go on strike like they were threatening or things could have gotten even worse.


----------



## J.Ricci (Feb 17, 2014)

Compared to most guys in this thread, my snow business is dwarfed. I finished off my 6th pallet this morning and have one pallet left still wrapped up, which should get me through the season.


----------



## bennett343 (Jan 22, 2012)

Were at about 400 ton.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Was just told today that we are at 4000 tons so far.


----------



## jayp1268 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Crazy money*

I am over $38,000.00 for salt this year and can't get any more. I LOVE MY JOB: angry:


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

I know the guys I drive for went through 900 tons in Jan. We brought in another 400 at the beginning of Feb and are down to the last 150ish. After that there may be no more to be had. We've been doing everything we can to conserve it and hope it lasts through the end of the season.


----------



## hte1989 (Dec 8, 2004)

*salt bill*

we used just over 1000 tons and are now on our 6th tractor trailer load of calcium chloride !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mnsnowfighter (Oct 31, 2010)

875 tons salt, and 1733 tons sand/salt mix


----------

